# F300 Omega Battery



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Can the make of a battery drastically affect how a watch performs even if it's the same size & voltage ?

I have an Omega F300 Geneve chronometer, that i've had for a few years now. When it needed a new battery about 18 months after I first got it I had a jeweller put a new battery in (don't know what make it was) it then ran ok but gained a bit.

The next time it needed one I bought the tools & fitted a 344 myself (Energizer I think), it then seemed to gain quite a lot (I don't wear it much so I wasn't too bothered).

18 months later I've put a new battery in, as the other had expired. I've now fitted a Renata 344 & it's working brilliantly & keeping fantastic time 

Can 344 type batteries really vary that much, or is this just a fluke ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup...Paul (Silver Hawk) is probably the best one to answer this but the 344 Renata is the only one I put in mine.

I think I remember him saying that 344 does not mean the same for all manufacturers which could mean that the voltage / amperage that the battery puts out can vary (not to mention the physical dimensions of them)

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Renata are the only brand I put in my watches, never had any issues with them.

Not sure about the voltage / amps thing, far too technical for me. I would have thought, in theory at least, all 344's would be exactly the same but I guess I must be wrong, usually am!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Can 344 type batteries really vary that much, or is this just a fluke ?


I think its a fluke Dave...



Zessa said:


> Yup...Paul (Silver Hawk) is probably the best one to answer this but the 344 Renata is the only one I put in mine.
> 
> I think I remember him saying that 344 does not mean the same for all manufacturers which could mean that the voltage / amperage that the battery puts out can vary (not to mention the physical dimensions of them)
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't say that Mike. What I do know is that the *shape* of the 301 is not quite the same between the various manufacturers. But the 301 is a bit of an odd shaped battery anyway --- Renata 301 fit fine in Hamilton electrics but Energizer 301 do not.

There are Low Drain and High Drain batteries but they're all 1.5 volts...and I also use 344 Renatas in my F300s...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh well at least it's a happy fluke :lol:

I reckon i'll stick with the Renata's though.

Thanks for the advice & comments guys

Dave


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

As battery's are cheap mass produced items, the failure rate can be quite high, even in the better brands..also they have a limited shelf life...

I agree with Paul, that is was probably a fluke...and just to add my support for the Renata brand....its all i tend to use as well..


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> As battery's are cheap mass produced items, the failure rate can be quite high, even in the better brands..also they have a limited shelf life...
> 
> I agree with Paul, that is was probably a fluke...and just to add my support for the Renata brand....its all i tend to use as well..


Renata cells are excellent and now cheaper to buy than Maxell that i used to favour. I have always avoided Rayovac as i have seen so many watches wrecked by leakage, even prior to them running out.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I hope I didn't say that Mike. What I do know is that the *shape* of the 301 is not quite the same between the various manufacturers. But the 301 is a bit of an odd shaped battery anyway --- Renata 301 fit fine in Hamilton electrics but Energizer 301 do not.
> 
> There are Low Drain and High Drain batteries but they're all 1.5 volts...and I also use 344 Renatas in my F300s...


Sorry Paul....fuzzy memory...you where talking about the 301's so please forgive the missquote... h34r:

Regards

Mike


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't 344's produce 1.55 volts, whereas a lot of the tuning fork movements were intended for 1.35 volts, with some more affected by the voltage variation thyan other ?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jobseeker said:


> Don't 344's produce 1.55 volts, whereas a lot of the tuning fork movements were intended for 1.35 volts, with some more affected by the voltage variation thyan other ?


Not with the ESA 9162/4's..they were design with the future in mind and can run at 1.35-1.55v

Regards keith


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

It seems like everyday I learn something new on this Forum. I have a new novelty sort of watch watch I got with some others that had been sitting for years without a battery. I had a new battery put in it a few weeks ago, & it started ticking, so I though all was fine. Now it won't keep running. Maybe its just the new battery. This Forum is a great resource.


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

It's not a fluke. I have several vintage electronic watches, including an Omega 300 hz, and through trial and error I have found Renata batteries work better in my vintage watches.

Gary8146


----------

